# DO YOU THINK YOU ARE HIP OR JUST A HIPPIE?



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

We all know about the GSD SV ZW hip rating system. I have read about it, but my adled little brain can only take so much. I know you must have a rating under 100. Beyond that, I am eclipsed. What about the Dutchies & Mals? How prevelant is HD in those breeds? If it is not as bad as in GSD's, how are the breeders keeping it down?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

The Dutch Mals & Dutchies are mostly HD-free (FCI rating A or B, mostly). There are always dogs who are not free, but percentatly they are much better as the GSD.
Why? the population are less than GSD´s and the more square build of the dutchies and mals. KNPV crosses are also mostly also ok (equivalant fci rating A or B), because with hips that are less, the dogs can´t cope with the heaviness of the excercises. Selection on hips are very important with KNPV crosses.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I once read the breeds with the highest percentage of HD are bulldogs& pugs. I can see what you mean about the squarness of Dutchies & Mals. My pup is having his preliminary hip & elbow xrays done on Wednesday. I was going to just do hips, but it is looking like the SV is soon going to require elbow certification for Koerklasse (sp?).


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I had read somewhere the big three (in the States) were German shepherds, labs, and golden retrievers (some of the most popular breeds in the country, go fig). But those numbers might be just OFA x-rays sent in, not necessarily percentages. Rottweilers were also high up there and I can see why English bulldogs and pugs would have such a problem, as well as luxating patella in small breeds, though dogs of any size can get either.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes you are 100% right, it was based on percentages, not # of xrays. I also think those breeds can handle bad hips better because of the way they are built & the fact that they are not performance animals, but that is my uneducated pea brain guess! Oh yeah, "Poodle Knees", kind of creepy the way they pop in & out.


----------

